# Top 10 Vehicles with the Most Loyal Buyers



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Some people love their vehicle so much that when it comes time to replace it, they purchase the same model.*
> 
> Forbes recently did an analysis of loyalty rates based on data from Experian Automotive to determine the top 10 vehicles with the most loyal buyers. Whether a vehicle owner purchases the same model repeatedly depends on numerous factors, including marketing and how the vehicle is portrayed compared to its nearest competitors. Brand loyalty and overall brand satisfaction also play a major role in determining whether a vehicle owner goes back to the same model.


See the Top 10 Vehicles with the Most Loyal Buyers at AutoGuide.com.


----------

